# Cutting to Roland GX-300 plotter from Illustrator on Mac



## Noni120 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey all! I'm hoping someone can help me figure out how I can cut to my GX-300 Roland vinyl plotter using Illustrator. I've been in touch with Roland and got what they say are the latest plugins to allow me to do this and I've followed their instructions as to placement of the plugin and it's accompanying folder without success. I have seen folks online saying they can do this and have frantically been googling to find a solution (that's how I found this site!). For anyone who might have a handle on this, here's my details:
Running MacBook Pro with iOS 10.8.2
Illustrator CS5
Roland Plotter GX-300
I have the plugin Roland says is compatible for both CS4 and CS5 installed in Illustrator directory "Plug ins" and their program CutStudio installed in my HD>Applications folder as they suggest.
If anyone can help me out with this I'd GREATLY appreciate it!
Thanks so much folks!


----------



## Grazer5 (Jul 19, 2005)

Did you install the driver for the plotter?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Noni120 said:


> Hey all! I'm hoping someone can help me figure out how I can cut to my GX-300 Roland vinyl plotter
> 
> Running MacBook Pro with iOS 10.8.2
> Illustrator CS5
> Roland Plotter GX-300


Unlikely you are running iOS on the MacBook Pro.

10.8.2 may be the problem. Do you have another bootable drive or partition that you can install a test install of 10.7 or 10.6.8? The fact that the drivers are stated as CS4 and CS5 compatible (and not CS6) suggests that they are pre-OSX 10.8 vintage. CS5 was released April 2010. and CS6 came out almost a year ago.


----------



## Noni120 (Mar 4, 2013)

Grazer5 said:


> Did you install the driver for the plotter?


Gazer5: that's part of my frustration. Roland tech told me that the plotter runs from the plugin. I tried installing the plotter as a new printer. When I navigate to the plugin folder, the file that I'm guessing would be the driver file for the plotter is greyed out and therefore I can't select it. Should I try moving the plugin to a different directory?


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm wondering if your having the same problem graphtec users have with the cutting master plugin being incompatible with cs5.

Is installing cs 4 or 3 an option to check that out?


----------



## Noni120 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Mac Driver from Roland used with Illustrator CS5*



shoe said:


> I'm wondering if your having the same problem graphtec users have with the cutting master plugin being incompatible with cs5.
> 
> Is installing cs 4 or 3 an option to check that out?


I don't have the opportunity to go to cs4 or cs3 but am considering going to cs6 simply for this reason. 

I'm currently using the Windows driver with CS5 and the Roland cutter-it's just the Mac driver I can't seem to figure out. 

Does anyone know of CS6 users having success with Illustrator on a Roland vinyl cutter?

Thanks for all the possiblities-each comment lends to more thinking and hopefully getting it figured out!


----------

